# Suggest a good 19 inch lcd monitor for my XBOX 360 :)



## soumya (Mar 3, 2008)

I recently purchased the XBOX 360 and was disappointed with it's performance on a normal 21 inch TV. So I purchased the VGA cable and hooked it up with my old 15 inch crt monitor and the difference was huge. So right now I am planning to buy a 19 inch lcd for my 360. Can you guys recommend some models? I have shortlisted the Viewsonic VA1912WB as the VG1930WM is not availaible? My budget is sub 10,000 and I am not interested in DELL as I would like to buy from a shop


----------



## entrana (Mar 3, 2008)

dont get viewsonic it has millions of bad reviews i dont need to tell u that. i can suggest u aoc or samsung.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does your X-360 has HDMI port?
If yes then get an LCD which has DVI/HDMI port on it.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 3, 2008)

viewsonic aint that good.dell is grreat but since its not a choice you are left samsung.i think current 19" widescreen model below 10k is 1920NW (not sure if there's any other too) 
it does not have DVI or HDMI.


----------



## soumya (Mar 3, 2008)

keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Does your X-360 has HDMI port?
> If yes then get an LCD which has DVI/HDMI port on it.




it would cost more than 10,000

is viewsonic really that bad? what about the lg L194WT or the acer AL1916WABD? any models from samsung except the 920nw?


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup, LG194WT would be a nice pick! Good contrast ratio and viewing angle. 170 degrees would have been much better! Response time is very typical, i.e. 5ms! Viewsonic on other hand are good with fast response times! Though, LG has rather low price tags.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 4, 2008)

You can get yourself samsung 19" lcd tv *LA19R71B* *www.samsung.com/me/products/tv/lcdtv/la19r71b.asp 
Don't know its price but for your xbox360 this would be great and you can use it as monitor and as well as tv. But surely it would be above 10k. 
BTW, don't go for viewsonic. Try samsung, benq,aoc,lg or just get dell.


----------



## soumya (Mar 4, 2008)

i thought viewsonic was really good, quite surprised by looking at the reactions here!


----------



## sashijoseph (Mar 4, 2008)

Dunno about gaming but for movies the Viewsonic 1912wb is way better than Samsung 920Nw or LG194wT.The Samsung one really sucks.It's the VX series from Viewsonic which really brought it great disrepute with plenty of rtc woes.Service-wise though LG or Samsung would score over Viewsonic.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

soumya said:


> i thought viewsonic was really good, quite surprised by looking at the reactions here!


I'm using a Samsung LCD Monitor and am quite satisfied with it's performance .

BTW , which games hv you bought ? Gears of War is now Rs 999 i'm gonna get it as soon as boards end .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 4, 2008)

I like SAMSUNG 931BW. Has 2000:1 Contrast ratio and gorgeous looks!
Donno the price but it 'll be in my next buying list.


----------



## soumya (Mar 5, 2008)

What about samsung 906bw and 941bw?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

^ in that case 906bw has 2ms response time and it will be a little costly.if its out of budget , get 941bw


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Dude thats what we are asking!
Whats the price?


----------



## soumya (Mar 5, 2008)

I am getting the Samsung 906BW as it has amazing specs! It is retailing around 9800 in Kolkata and you have to add 4% VAT! So is it a good deal?

Display 

Screen Size -19"  
Widescreen -Yes  
Recommended Resolution -1440 x 900  
Viewing Angle- 160°(H) / 160°(V)  
Pixel Pitch -0.285mm  
Display Colors -16.7 Million 
Brightness -300 cd/m2  
Contrast Ratio -2000:1 DC  
Response Time - 2 ms (GTG)  
Panel a-si -TFT/TN  
Display Type -WXGA+  

Connectivity 

Input Video Compatibility -Analog RGB, Digital  
Connectors -D-Sub, DVI-D  
D-Sub -1  
DVI - 1  
HDMI - No  


MagicTune with asset management,
MagicSpeed, MagicColor,
MagicBright 3  
Windows Vista Certified for Windows Vista


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 6, 2008)

Soumya.............906BW is a good deal, so take it but I have read that the package doesn't include the DVI cable. If so then you'll have invest another 300-400 rupees for a good quality DVI cable. Do check with your vendor if the cable is included or not.


----------



## soumya (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah...i will check that out and let you guys know


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 6, 2008)

soumya said:


> I am getting the Samsung 906BW as it has amazing specs! It is retailing around 9800 in Kolkata and you have to add 4% VAT! So is it a good deal?
> 
> Display
> 
> ...



In which shop did you find it? I tried today and could not.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wohoo! Just do it man!
Please give a review too!


----------



## acewin (Mar 7, 2008)

I dont know about which is the best, but can have some review links added to this, though I personally liked specs for Viewsonic 1940w.

Her is about.com referral for good 19 inch LCDs 
*compreviews.about.com/od/monitors/tp/19inchLCD.--BT.htm


----------



## soumya (Mar 7, 2008)

nil1982 said:


> In which shop did you find it? I tried today and could not.



check out the lcd dealers list in kolkata from the samsung india website!



keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Wohoo! Just do it man!
> Please give a review too!



will do that


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2008)

Since I am also in a need to buy a monitor now, Samsung 906BW looks quite a good buy. Physical looks wise it is good, 19" is a lot of space...HDCP compliance is a good feature along with both DVI & VGA interface along with HDMI.....nice buy


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 7, 2008)

soumya said:


> check out the lcd dealers list in kolkata from the samsung india website!



Could not find any dealer no. If it's okay for you, can u please tell who gave u the quotation??


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 7, 2008)

@nil1982
Try these numbers, a few that I have right now. 

Saboo Computers: 22345168
Caltron: 22157227/7069
Berlia: 22120446/7 22120444/5
Supreme: 9831844751 Mr. Manish Kahtri
Alco Infotech: 22345578/79
Suntronic Systems: 22137434/35/36

Samsung Branch Office:
10A, Lee Road
2nd Floor, Pressman House
Kol-700020
Ph: 22830703/04
     9830332854


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 7, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> @nil1982
> Try these numbers, a few that I have right now.
> 
> Saboo Computers: 22345168
> ...



Thanks a lot...


----------



## soumya (Mar 7, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Since I am also in a need to buy a monitor now, Samsung 906BW looks quite a good buy. Physical looks wise it is good, 19" is a lot of space...HDCP compliance is a good feature along with both DVI & VGA interface along with HDMI.....nice buy




there is no hdmi!


----------



## soumya (Mar 8, 2008)

did a complete u-turn. the 906bw is not available  the guy with whom i spoke on the phone gave me wrong info. so got myself Viewsonic VX1940W  I know that many people here hate viewsonic, but one look at the specs, I couldn't resist it. The static contrast ratio is 1000:1 and the response time is 5ms black-white-black . But it packs 1680*1050 in a 19 inch screen! Did I make the right purchase?

Here are it's specs :-

Display 

Screen Size -19"  
Widescreen - Yes  
Recommended Resolution - 1680 x 1050  
Viewing Angle - 170°(H) / 160°(V)  
Brightness - 300 cd/m2  
Contrast Ratio DC - 3000:1 (1000:1)  
Response Time - 2ms(GTG)  
Horizontal Refresh Rate - 24~82kHz  
Vertical Refresh Rate - 50~85Hz  
Panel - Active Matrix, TFT LCD  
Display Type - WSXGA+  

Connectivity 

Input Video Compatibility - Analog RGB, Digital  
Connectors - D-Sub, DVI-D  
D-Sub - 1  
DVI - 1  
HDMI -No  

Convenience 

User Controls Basic: Power, 1, down, up, 2

OnView: Auto image adjust, brightness, contrast, input select (analog, digital), ViewMatch color adjust (sRGB, 9300K, 7500K, 6500K-default, 5400K, user color-RGB), information (resolution, H. frequency, V. frequency, pixel clock, model number, serial number), manual image adjust (H. size, H. position, V. position, fine tune, sharpness, dynamic contrast aspect ratio), setup menu (language, resolution notice, OSD position, OSD timeout, OSD background), memory recall

Regulatory Approvals : UL, cUL, FCC-B, CB, CE, NOM, NEMKO/GS (covers TUV/GS), NEMKO ERGO (covers TUV/ERGO, ISO 13406-2 & MPR II), MPR II, GOST-R + 20 original copies hygienci, SASO, PCBC, VCCI, BSMI, CCC, PSB, C-TICK, Argentina-S, Green Mark, RoHS  
Stand Adjustments Tilt  

Built in TV Tuner - No  
Built in Speakers - No  
Features Panel Surface: Anti-glare  
Windows Vista Certified for Windows Vista


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 8, 2008)

soumya said:


> did a complete u-turn. the 906bw is not available  the guy with whom i spoke on the phone gave me wrong info. so got myself Viewsonic VX1940W  I know that many people here hate viewsonic, but one look at the specs, I couldn't resist it. The static contrast ratio is 1000:1 and the response time is 5ms black-white-black . But it packs 1680*1050 in a 19 inch screen! Did I make the right purchase?
> 
> Here are it's specs :-
> 
> ...



Supreme told me it was not available in Kolkata, and also claimed that as a SAMSUNG  dealer they have information on all available models. The guy there was very confident about the unavailability.


----------



## acewin (Mar 8, 2008)

well, see thats what I was telling I too had liked the specs they are simply awesome for this monitor not just the resolution but even the response time, man 2ms is too good, but man tell the price you got it for.
About nil1982, it maybe because its launched in Jan or Dec by Viewsonic, or secondly because they would be trying to sell what they have in stock.


----------



## nil1982 (Mar 8, 2008)

acewin said:


> About nil1982, it maybe because its launched in Jan or Dec by Viewsonic, or secondly because they would be trying to sell what they have in stock.



Well, 906BW isn't in the product list in Samsung India website. 
Also it's by SAMSUNG, not ViewSonic


----------



## soumya (Mar 8, 2008)

what do you guys think of the viewsonic monitor which i purchased?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Mar 8, 2008)

Celebration time!!!!!
But still Viewsonic isn't  my choice but looking at the specs., its not a bad deal though!

Please post some of the pictures too!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 8, 2008)

How much did you pay for the viewsonic?


----------



## soumya (Mar 8, 2008)

it was near about 11,500 including vat.


----------

